# Nisamox side effects?



## Midslammer (Sep 26, 2016)

Our 10 year old springer has been diagnosed with a lung infection, most likely pneumonia. He has been prescribed Nisamox, and now seems to be worse so I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced anything similar. He's extremely lethargic, won't eat his food (we've tried everything and even favourites like chicken he's not interested in), vomiting, problems urinating (no control/or thinking he's weeing but nothing comes out) and now appears to have 5/6 lumps on his back and head. He did have a tumour removed from his eye in June so we are aware that other tumours could return, and the vet says this is a possibility but without a scan can't be 100% sure. (Scan is £1500 - £3000 so not an option). 

I guess we're trying to understand if his current symptoms are likely to be Nisamox and if anyone else has had similar issues with their dogs? 

Our vet has offered medication for an appetite stimulant, and we could try antibiotics, but if it is the cancer that has come back we don't want to keep pumping him full of medication and keep taking him back to the vets for more tests etc. Any advice/info very much appreciated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Midslammer said:


> Our 10 year old springer has been diagnosed with a lung infection, most likely pneumonia. He has been prescribed Nisamox, and now seems to be worse so I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced anything similar. He's extremely lethargic, won't eat his food (we've tried everything and even favourites like chicken he's not interested in), vomiting, problems urinating (no control/or thinking he's weeing but nothing comes out) and now appears to have 5/6 lumps on his back and head. He did have a tumour removed from his eye in June so we are aware that other tumours could return, and the vet says this is a possibility but without a scan can't be 100% sure. (Scan is £1500 - £3000 so not an option).
> 
> I guess we're trying to understand if his current symptoms are likely to be Nisamox and if anyone else has had similar issues with their dogs?
> 
> Our vet has offered medication for an appetite stimulant, and we could try antibiotics, but if it is the cancer that has come back we don't want to keep pumping him full of medication and keep taking him back to the vets for more tests etc. Any advice/info very much appreciated.


 Don't know if the link will help its contra indications and warnings when using Nisamox it does mention diarrhoea and vomiting (gastro intestinal) and allergic reactions like skin and other problems can occur in some dogs. It also mentions that its contra indicated if the animal has renal (kidney) issues. You can read the full thing on the link below. Has he had blood tests recently to evaluate general health and things like kidney and liver function?
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-446648

Its hard to say of course, but has the vet tested a urine sample to see if it throws up any urinary tract infections or issues, its hard to sometimes tell in older dogs if a problem/symptoms are connected to one thing or there could be a number of things going on. Is he neutered a lot of older dogs can get prostrate issues and that can cause things like lethargy and painful and/or difficult urination.

If you cant afford a scan of the chest and haven't done so already to see what might be going on, have you had any xrays done or asked the vet about whether that would be worth doing? Humans are often sent for chest xrays first off when there is a respiratory, lung or chest problem so I would imagine it must show some things at least.

Only other thoughts if they think its a chest infection is Nisamox the right antibiotic, certain antibiotics only treat certain bacteria strains and if you don't get the right one then it wont work..


----------



## Midslammer (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello - and thank you for replying. 

I read the link, thank you for posting, so the side effects do fit, but I guess there's no way of being sure it's the drug or other stuff going on, he has been neutered and prior to that he did have prostate problems so it could well be that too. 

Monty's had a chest x-ray which showed fluid on the lungs, (and our local vet then had it looked at by a vet that was a specialist in dog respiratory systems who confirmed pneumonia). He was then prescribed the Nisamox for that, so it's good to know it's the right stuff. . After that he seemed to get worse in terms of lethargy and then the other symptoms - increased lethargy, not eating, drinking lots of water but not being able to urinate (drips out and takes ages) and then lumps developing. We took him back to the vet who took a blood sample and then called later that day to confirm high levels of white blood cells indicating the infection, I would have thought that if there was anything else showing up like liver/kidney issues that it would have shown up then, although we didn't think to specifically ask. So we know he has pneumonia/lung infection, but not sure if the other symptoms are related to the drug, or possibly other issues that have all started or maybe it's tumours that have come back. I just don't want Monty to keep suffering with the symptoms and pumping him full of medication that's causing him discomfort if ultimately he's really unwell underneath the lung infection. 

Thank you for replying, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Midslammer (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh just re-read what you said about Nisamox, so I'll check that with the Vet and see if they have alternative.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Midslammer said:


> Hello - and thank you for replying.
> 
> I read the link, thank you for posting, so the side effects do fit, but I guess there's no way of being sure it's the drug or other stuff going on, he has been neutered and prior to that he did have prostate problems so it could well be that too.
> 
> ...


Have you spoken to the vet about the drinking lots of water and having trouble urinating, I can understand him being lethargic and maybe even off food and even vomiting with a bad chest infection maybe, but the drinking loads and particularly not urinating properly sounds more like a urinary tract or possible kidney issue or some sort or infection there maybe, its also more the sort of thing you may associate with a partial blockage or obstruction, enlarged prostrate can cause those sort of symptoms too that's why I asked if he was neutered, you can get enlarged prostrate in older entire dogs more and neutering often stops it as its hormone linked,, but there are other causes or prostrate issues. I know you can get stones form in the bladder and kidneys and also they can I think get stuck in the urinary tract sometimes. I would be more worried about the in ability to urinate properly in all honesty because if there becomes a total blockage or he cant go at al then you have a real emergency. Dogs can get diarrhoea and even vomit with antibiotics or some can, but I cant see a connection to the inability to pee being a side effect..

One of mine who was thought to have stones, had an ultrasound of her kidneys and liver and all sorts checked while they were at it, my old vets where she had it done used to have a mobile ultra sound specialist do it, I waited it didn't take long and she didn't even have an anaesthetic or sedation. I cant remember what it cost now, but I don't remember it being that expensive nothing like the 1000 plus the vets mentioned they must be for CTs or MRIs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Midslammer said:


> Oh just re-read what you said about Nisamox, so I'll check that with the Vet and see if they have alternative.


Nisamox is broad spectrum, but like most antibiotics, it wont cover every bacteria strain, so you could ask the vets, if they think it may be worth trying another type, that may be even more associated with dealing with chest infections. some types are used more for skin infections, some for urinary tract and so on.


----------



## Midslammer (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi and thanks again - yep the urinary problems may well be a separate issue, especially given that Monty had a prolapsed prostate when he was younger, but stopped having problems when he was around 4 years old, which apparently they can grow out of. Our vet is calling us tomorrow to check in with us so I will make sure that we talk about the urinating issues, and also ask about the possibility of switching medication. Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Midslammer said:


> Hi and thanks again - yep the urinary problems may well be a separate issue, especially given that Monty had a prolapsed prostate when he was younger, but stopped having problems when he was around 4 years old, which apparently they can grow out of. Our vet is calling us tomorrow to check in with us so I will make sure that we talk about the urinating issues, and also ask about the possibility of switching medication. Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated.


Hope he is OK, if he really starts to seem like he cant pass urine at all or its getting worse, I would speak to your vet sooner if you can. All vets have to operate an out of hours, some cover it themselves others will have another practice or vet cover, but there should always be someone there and a vet you can speak too should you be worried or he seems to have further problems. Normally you just telephone the normal number and there should be at least an out of hours message with contact details.

Please let us know how he is getting on.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Is he on any other medication, or just Nisamox?

Does he still have symptoms of pneumonia?


----------

